# Kindle Fire Carousel - QUESTION



## JimC1946

I'm loving my Kindle Fire, but I don't like the way that on the home page it's showing the covers of all 200+ Kindle books that I've bought.  Is there any way to delete these, even if I have to delete them one at a time?

I checked through the user guide, but I couldn't find an answer.


----------



## luvmy4brats

No. The carousel shows all of your content whether it's on the device or in the archives. 

I'm not so crazy about that either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've put things I'll likely to use often on the favorites shelf. . .if there are enough the shelves will 'stick' and the carousel is above.  Even when you turn it off and back on it stays that way.

Or, just set it to Books or Movies or whatever. Again, if you sleep it from there, it will open back up to there.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> *I've put things I'll likely to use often on the favorites shelf. . .if there are enough the shelves will 'stick' and the carousel is above. Even when you turn it off and back on it stays that way.*
> 
> Or, just set it to Books or Movies or whatever. Again, if you sleep it from there, it will open back up to there.


Good to know. I haven't set very many favorites yet. I think I'll go add a few more apps and books.


----------



## JimC1946

Thanks, folks, for the good advice!


----------



## JetJammer

Hmm, and this is interesting.  I went through and downloaded ~200 books onto the Fire (of my 1500+...).  When I first turned it on all 1500 showed up in the carousel (well, I assume, I didn't count them!), but now only the ones I downloaded show up.  Not only that, I can't figure out HOW to get the rest of the archiveds ones to show up anywhere.  If I go to books - cloud, I still only see the download ones.

Ideas?


----------



## KindleMap.net

JetJammer said:


> Hmm, and this is interesting. I went through and downloaded ~200 books onto the Fire (of my 1500+...). When I first turned it on all 1500 showed up in both the carousel (well, I assume, I didn't count them!), but now only the ones I downloaded show up. Not only that, I can't figure out HOW to get the rest of the archiveds ones to show up anywhere. If I go to books - cloud, I still only see the download ones.
> 
> Ideas?


I noticed there is a 'Help & Feedback' spot to report a problem. Touch the Gears Icon at the top of the screen, then More+, then it is at the top of the next screen.

Mine is working as expected but I don't have nearly the number of books that you do.
-Al


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JetJammer said:


> Hmm, and this is interesting. I went through and downloaded ~200 books onto the Fire (of my 1500+...). When I first turned it on all 1500 showed up in the carousel (well, I assume, I didn't count them!), but now only the ones I downloaded show up. Not only that, I can't figure out HOW to get the rest of the archiveds ones to show up anywhere. If I go to books - cloud, I still only see the download ones.
> 
> Ideas?


Yeah, that doesn't seem right. . . .my carousel has EVERYTHING whether I've downloaded it or not. The Shelves have things on the cloud or on the device.

Thought: do you have WiFi turned on? It might be that it can't see cloud stuff at all if WiFi inadvertently got turned off or if you have no good signal.


----------



## krm0789

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah, that doesn't seem right. . . .my carousel has EVERYTHING whether I've downloaded it or not. The Shelves have things on the cloud or on the device.
> 
> Thought: do you have WiFi turned on? It might be that it can't see cloud stuff at all if WiFi inadvertently got turned off or if you have no good signal.


My carousel shows everything I've purchased from Amazon. I've only put 3 books on the Fire, the rest are in the cloud-- but they still show in the carousel when wifi is off.

It's a neat idea, but it's annoying that you can't remove anything-- like I accidentally downloaded an expired library book from the cloud to my device, & now it's hanging out at the front of my carousel & I keep clicking it. Go away!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You CAN remove items from the device--press and hold on the item and it will give you the option to remove from the device, you just can't remove items from the "Cloud."  But if you switch to Device view, it will be gone.  

Edit:  That's if you are looking in Books, or Music...on the Carousel, you're right, it stays in the "recently viewed" list.  I'd just vew a couple more things to move it back, but it is annoying that one can't remove it.

I'm looking for a Feedback button or email address for the Fire like the Kindle had so we can send in comments...

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thought: do you have WiFi turned on? It might be that it can't see cloud stuff at all if WiFi inadvertently got turned off or if you have no good signal.


Yep, even sent a book from the computer and synced to make sure the WiFi as working. That book went through fine, but the cloud/device options are showing the exact same books - the ones I downloaded plus the "sent" one.

One more question while we're on the subject of books! Has anyone figured out how to get the "book description" without actually typing the name into the store and searching? I love the book description option on the Kindle, use it all the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note on library books, if you delete them from your account (there's an option), you can sync and it will disappear from the Carousel.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You CAN remove items from the device--press and hold on the item and it will give you the option to remove from the device, you just can't remove items from the "Cloud." But if you switch to Device view, it will be gone.
> 
> Edit: That's if you are looking in Books, or Music...on the Carousel, you're right, it stays in the "recently viewed" list. I'd just vew a couple more things to move it back, but it is annoying that one can't remove it.
> 
> I'm looking for a Feedback button or email address for the Fire like the Kindle had so we can send in comments...
> 
> Betsy


Tap the icons at the top right and tap 'more'. The first option is 'help and feedback'.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note on library books, if you delete them from your account (there's an option), you can sync and it will disappear from the Carousel.
> 
> Betsy


Just to be clear, this is public library books or from the lending library? And then delete the title under "Manage my Kindle" on the webpage?

I sorta like having the library books in my "archive" so my feeble mind can remember if I've already read it. LOL

I popped over to the Amazon forums and read a thread on this topic. No one mentioned library books, but were concerned because every webpage you've looked at is in the carousel as are any personal documents you have sent to the Fire. Although the work-around for the web pages is to clear your history while in the browser.


----------



## DYB

I'm not crazy about the "Recent" carousel either.  Things I click accidentally are suddenly front row and center on the device.  And that carousel is bigger than the favorites one.  Not a big fan of it.  I'll just have to learn to ignore it.


----------



## Seamonkey

I have about 2200 archived books.. quite the carousel.. and recently viewed for me on Amazon often includes free books that I checked out and did not buy, so that can be annoying.

But I don't even have my Fire yet, so not yet annoyed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But isn't it great that we're all getting practice in how to spell 'Carousel'?


----------



## JimC1946

Now you know why baby boomers would rather just skip over the 1960s.


----------



## wenzej

When I turned on my Fire (mmm lit my fire?) For the first time I looked though the carousel and there were a bunch of gray folders that I *Think* were Audible Audio books I have bought.  Next time I looked they were gone.    Since Audible is owned by Amazon I would think my audio books would be there not that I would probably ever use them on the fire.  Anyone else see this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Just to be clear, this is public library books or from the lending library? And then delete the title under "Manage my Kindle" on the webpage?
> 
> I sorta like having the library books in my "archive" so my feeble mind can remember if I've already read it. LOL
> 
> I popped over to the Amazon forums and read a thread on this topic. No one mentioned library books, but were concerned because every webpage you've looked at is in the carousel as are any personal documents you have sent to the Fire. Although the work-around for the web pages is to clear your history while in the browser.


It's public library, sorry! And yes, from Manage Your Kindle. And I do like having the library books in my account.

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer

JetJammer said:


> I went through and downloaded ~200 books onto the Fire (of my 1500+...). When I first turned it on all 1500 showed up in the carousel (well, I assume, I didn't count them!), but now only the ones I downloaded show up. Not only that, I can't figure out HOW to get the rest of the archiveds ones to show up anywhere. If I go to books - cloud, I still only see the download ones.


Well, okay, not the most efficient 90 minutes I've ever spent, but after much time, several reboots, and 3 different CS/tech people finally did a deregister/reregister on the Fire. The good news is it made the Archive come back. The bad news is, the 200+ books I'd downloaded went away and have to be redownloaded. It appears, unlike the Kindle, that deregistering the Fire WILL erase all the downloaded books. If anyone else needs to do that, might be worth trying to save the downloaded books onto a PC before doing the deregister/register trick. Don't know if it will work, but worth a try to avoid redownloading all the books.


----------



## Linjeakel

JetJammer said:


> Well, okay, not the most efficient 90 minutes I've ever spent, but after much time, several reboots, and 3 different CS/tech people finally did a deregister/reregister on the Fire. The good news is it made the Archive come back. The bad news is, the 200+ books I'd downloaded went away and have to be redownloaded. It appears, unlike the Kindle, that deregistering the Fire WILL erase all the downloaded books. If anyone else needs to do that, might be worth trying to save the downloaded books onto a PC before doing the deregister/register trick. Don't know if it will work, but worth a try to avoid redownloading all the books.


That's a good tip JetJammer. If this is a real change to the system and not just a glitch that occurred on your Fire, it could have implications for people who switch between accounts to share books or for parents who deregister their child's device to stop unsupervised purchases etc being made.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yeah, that would be me. I switch back and forth. I'll test it later today.


----------



## jlee745

I guess since I have over a month to wait I will go thru my kindle library and clean it out of anything I know I won't read or have already read. 
I don't care to see almost 300 hundred books on my kindle fire. Since my 13 year old son's kindle fire will be under my account will all my books show up on his too?


----------



## TraceyC/FL

jlee745 said:


> I guess since I have over a month to wait I will go thru my kindle library and clean it out of anything I know I won't read or have already read.
> I don't care to see almost 300 hundred books on my kindle fire. Since my 13 year old son's kindle fire will be under my account will all my books show up on his too?


Yes, yours are going to show up on his. Which stinks.

But if you remove stuff from your library that you have read can you get it back? I guess if you downloaded a copy on your computer for a device, but I thought when you poofed it from the library is was really gone?


----------



## jlee745

A bunch of mine is freebies my daughter found about vampires and has already read them. Most of the ones I have read I wouldn't want to read them again anyway. 
Can anyone tell me a quick way to go thru your books. Everytime I delete one It starts back to the first page and then I have to back to the page of books I was working on. This could take a month to do.


----------



## Atunah

jlee745 said:


> A bunch of mine is freebies my daughter found about vampires and has already read them. Most of the ones I have read I wouldn't want to read them again anyway.
> Can anyone tell me a quick way to go thru your books. Everytime I delete one It starts back to the first page and then I have to back to the page of books I was working on. This could take a month to do.


That is one thing I hate. I was trying to go through my long list too and delete books that I got early on I'll never read or those that ended up just sample chapters, but yes, it keeps jumping back to page one every time. Pain in the you know what. 
That is the one thing at least they need to work on. The organization of the books in MMK. Its ok if you only have a few pages, but I have over 1000 books now, others have even more. It would help if you could select a few at once to do delete or any other action. Or just not jump back to the beginning.


----------



## jlee745

I got a sheet of paper and started writing down the names of the book I wanted to delete. I go thru several pages and then I type the name of in the search and hit delete.


----------



## bethie

I'm glad I'm not the only one who dislikes this about the Fire. I like to read the occasional cheesy romance novel, but I certainly don't want my 8-year-old twins stumbling upon them when they're supposed to be playing Angry Birds, or my gadget-loving 80-something year old grandpa seeing them when I show him my cool new toy.  

I also went through and deleted a bunch of the freebies I've read or will never read, and it took forever because of the jumping to first page thing. Checking by each item and then deleting a bunch per page would be lovely (I would LOVE this in their regular "Saved For Later" shopping cart too...Amazon? Please?).


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Remember though, if you delete from the Manage Your Kindle, its gone and you will have to re-purchase it to get it for any Kindle or app. I'm holding out hope that this is something fixed in a software update.


----------



## JetJammer

Linjeakel said:


> That's a good tip JetJammer. If this is a real change to the system and not just a glitch that occurred on your Fire, it could have implications for people who switch between accounts to share books or for parents who deregister their child's device to stop unsupervised purchases etc being made.


Yes, I was thinking that as well. Could be a major issues for some people. I haven't had time to test it again, or to see if saving them onto the computer and putting them back will even work. Definitely worth testing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think this is going to be confusing to some people who read through this thread.  Let me see if I can summarize. 

The books showing up on the Carousel may or may not be actually on the device.  I only have three books actually on my device, the rest of the books that show up on my Carousel are on what has been called in the past the "Archive" and on the Fire is called "the Cloud."  In other words, stored on Amazon's servers.

You can delete books from your device and reload them as long as they are in the Cloud.  They will remain in your carousel even if you delete them from your device.

To have books not appear in the Carousel, you will have to go to Manage Your Kindle in your Amazon account and delete them one at a time there.  And then they are gone, unless you have the versions that are coded for your device copied to a PC, you will have to repurchase them again.

For books on your device, you should be able to connect via USB, drag the books off the device and later drag them back.  What happens to these books if you delete them from Amazon, put them on the Fire and then connect wirelessly?  We'll have to test.  You can also download them to PC with a device specified for future transfer via USB.

Just to try to clarify...

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr

This is very VERY uncomfortable.  I can't show anyone my Fire because I've been reading informational books on a topic that I care not to have the world know I am dealing with.  Even if I read them on my Kindle Touch a little swoosh of the finger and the person looking at the fire will know immediately.  

My children know I have this Fire.  They are kids and will most likely mention it to someone, like my mother!  She's into Kindles now, she's going to want to see it.  I'm not sure what to do.  Come to think of it this is a problem with my Touch as well at least until I'm done and send them to the archive.  But on the Fire there is no way to hide these darn books!


----------



## Lambert

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To have books not appear in the Carousel, you will have to go to Manage Your Kindle in your Amazon account and delete them one at a time there. And then they are gone, unless you have the versions that are coded for your device copied to a PC, you will have to repurchase them again.


Yes I did this yesterday for two of my books. They were still on my Fire for a couple hours and then they did disapear.

Amazon has to get an update out soon for this mess.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I'm going to email them at their [email protected] email.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Lambert said:


> Yes I did this yesterday for two of my books. They were still on my Fire for a couple hours and then they did disapear.
> 
> Amazon has to get an update out soon for this mess.


I have 1900 books in "the cloud" so you can see what my Fire looks like. I've only downloaded 3 books but all of my old archive in there in the cloud. I would like to have it more like the K3 where we can put them in categories, right click and remove from device and never see them again, and not to have the roving Carousel. And, I do not like going back to the first page every time I delete a book. It is driving me bananas... When the Kindle 3g came out, I received an email from Amazon asking for feedback and I received a survey when I did send some feedback. I have not received a word asking how things are going, asking for feedback or asking me to do a survery. Maybe they don't want to know what we have to say.


----------



## Lambert

I agree. Hope they fix it soon.


----------



## kkay5

I saw this post on Amazon and thought it might help someone out. I don't have a Kindle Fire yet (it's on its way), but I am giving my 9 year old son one for Christmas and wasn't wild about the carousel. Supposedly, this post gives a suggestion for how to get rid of the carousel.

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle/ref=cm_cd_ttp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx7U21N7EEHDR8


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There is a help and feedback link on the Fire. . .click the gear and click more. . it's the top one. . . definitely let them know if there's something you're not happy with and WHY.

I too am slowly going through the books listed at MYK on Amazon and deleting ones I know I don't want and that my brother won't care to read either (he shares my account.

I will observe that the carousel spins pretty fast when you swipe it. So if there are titles you don't want others to see, just swipe past them fast. . . .I realize that's not an ideal solution. . .but I'm not about to let someone else play with my Fire, not unattended anyway, so I figure I can do some judicious direction.  Ideally, the carousel could show device, or cloud, or both. But, remember, Amazon's idea is that most of your stuff is kept in the Cloud and always instantly accessible. . . .I'm sure that's the reasoning behind it. So, if it's a problem for you, I'd urge you to provide feedback and explain -- in the most courteous manner possible -- that there are some good reasons why that might not be the best thing. 

The app referred to in the post kkay linked to is this one:



It will basically remove the "Fireness" of the Fire so that the interface is more like a regular android device -- and you can change the 'theme'. The pictures on the page give you an idea of how it will look. . .interestingly, it says it will work for Fire and Droid but not Xoom. Go figure. 

edit: realized why it's not for Xoom. . .difference of android 2.x and android 3.x


----------



## CrystalStarr

I tried the app for a few minutes, could NOT figure it out.  I handed it to my husband, he tried for a while and couldn't figure it out either.

I've politely emailed [email protected] and Amazon Executive Care [email protected]


----------



## Meemo

The Carousel freaked me out a bit when I first woke up my Fire - because so many of my daughter's books were there, and she's in a bit of a "trashy romance" phase, and some of those covers....   Let's just say that when I told her about it, she apologized profusely!  

But since every time I use an app or do almost anything with it, it pops up on the Carousel, all those book covers quickly got buried.  So I'm cool with it.  I've had it 48 hours now, and I still like it.  Even my husband, who's Mr. iPad, played with it a bit and was surprised at how quick it was.  (He got his iPhone 4S last night so he has his own new toy to play with.)  

As far as GO Launcher app goes, if you touch & hold on the screen when it's up, you can select the applications, etc, to show on your home screen.  I know on my Nook Color I put all my book apps on one page, all the games on another page, etc.  You have 5 pages, and can add or delete blank pages & swipe back and forth to see different pages.  You can swipe to each of the pages and press & hold to add apps, shortcuts, widgets, etc to that particular page (you get a menu).  Click on the little "4 squares in a square" icon at the bottom and you see a list of all your apps.  

As I've sat here trying to figure it out I'm starting to like it a bit more - you can organize your apps by page, you don't have the carousel...I didn't much care for the GO Launcher app at first, but now I just might have a decision to make.


----------



## JetJammer

Okay, after some playing around with it, here's how they seem to work.  If you register your Fire to your Amazon account, ALL books in your archive show up in the carousel and also in the book/cloud section.  There's currently no way for them to not show up as long as the Fire is registered to your account (well, other than the workaround app to *hide* the carousel discussed elsewhere).  You can download books to the Fire itself but once you deregister the Fire, those books disappear (unlike previous Kindles).  Once you reregister the Fire, the archived books show up again and you have to redownload the books.

If you register the Fire to your account, then download the books you want, you CAN copy those books to a computer.  (Be sure to copy both the Books and Covers folders.)  You can then deregister the Fire, reregister it (under the original account or a different one), and copy the books back to the Fire.  If you use a different account the downloaded books work fine without having to see all the archived ones of the main account.

If you have any applications other than the preinstalled ones, they don't work after the Fire is registered to another account.  You will need to redownload and install them.  I didn't experiment with anything else (music/videos etc.)

I don't think you can use the Fire without it being registered to SOME account, at least I couldn't figure out how.  So, what I had to do was create a "dummy" account so I could register it.  Unfortunately, the new account won't have access to Amazon Prime, so no free streaming unless you buy another Prime.  

So, to make the Fire "kid" friendly (only certain books available with no access to 1-click), what I had to do was:

Register the Fire to my account.
Download the books I wanted on there.
Copy the books/covers to my computer.
Deregister the Fire.
Create a new Amazon account with no credit card or 1-click buy.
Register the Fire to the new account.
Copy the books back to the Fire.

A major pain, admittedly, but it does work.  Hopefully they will fix the issues with the carousel soon and I can just move the Fire back to my account!


----------



## Meemo

JetJammer said:


> Okay, after some playing around with it, here's how they seem to work. If you register your Fire to your Amazon account, ALL books in your archive show up in the carousel and also in the book/cloud section. There's currently no way for them to not show up as long as the Fire is registered to your account (well, other than the workaround app to *hide* the carousel discussed elsewhere). You can download books to the Fire itself but once you deregister the Fire, those books disappear (unlike previous Kindles). Once you reregister the Fire, the archived books show up again and you have to redownload the books.
> 
> If you register the Fire to your account, then download the books you want, you CAN copy those books to a computer. (Be sure to copy both the Books and Covers folders.) You can then deregister the Fire, reregister it (under the original account or a different one), and copy the books back to the Fire. If you use a different account the downloaded books work fine without having to see all the archived ones of the main account.
> 
> If you have any applications other than the preinstalled ones, they don't work after the Fire is registered to another account. You will need to redownload and install them. I didn't experiment with anything else (music/videos etc.)
> 
> I don't think you can use the Fire without it being registered to SOME account, at least I couldn't figure out how. So, what I had to do was create a "dummy" account so I could register it. Unfortunately, the new account won't have access to Amazon Prime, so no free streaming unless you buy another Prime.
> 
> So, to make the Fire "kid" friendly (only certain books available with no access to 1-click), what I had to do was:
> 
> Register the Fire to my account.
> Download the books I wanted on there.
> Copy the books/covers to my computer.
> Deregister the Fire.
> Create a new Amazon account with no credit card or 1-click buy.
> Register the Fire to the new account.
> Copy the books back to the Fire.
> 
> A major pain, admittedly, but it does work. Hopefully they will fix the issues with the carousel soon and I can just move the Fire back to my account!


Way more than I want to go through. I'm thinking maybe you should send this process to the Kindle feedback email - let them know the kind of hoops you've jumped through to make the Carousel kid-friendly (hmmm, shouldn't carousels be kid-friendly by nature??). Show them why they need to come up with a way to customize the Carousel & make it more user (& kid) friendly.


----------



## Jane917

JimC1946 said:


> Now you know why baby boomers would rather just skip over the 1960s.


Skip over the 60s? Never. It is pretty sad that although it has been decades since I have heard The Hollies, I remembered almost every word to the song.


----------

